# Soccer???????????????????



## akiboy (Jan 17, 2008)

hey! Are the soccer lovers still out here?

I can start a thread on the latest developments in the Champions League , La Liga and Epl!!


Where are you guys??


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Jan 17, 2008)

akiboy said:


> hey! Are the soccer lovers still out here?



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## akiboy (Jan 17, 2008)

I didn't think of you when I wrote this Dirt. There were a couple of soccer guys over here who preferred the 'beautiful game' to violent football.

I hope they are still around!


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jan 17, 2008)

akiboy said:


> I didn't think of you when I wrote this Dirt. There were a couple of soccer guys over here who preferred the 'beautiful game' to violent football.
> 
> I hope they are still around!



Bull, people watch soccer hoping for blood. They know since the players are not wearing protective gear the snide little physical attacks are likely to cause real damage.


----------



## Toro (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm representin'


----------



## akiboy (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh so you are a Lvpool fan..

I am a Chelsea fan. BLUE IS THE COLOUR!



PS:- A word of advice for your club. Sack Benitez


----------



## Toro (Jan 18, 2008)

Whatcha smokin' aki!

Yer just sayin' that 'cause Rafa kicked yer butt in the CL!


----------



## akiboy (Jan 19, 2008)

Yes . Maybe. See the match again Toro. You guys won by fluke.

Chelsea have a better keeper ,a better defence , a better midfield and a  better attack then Liverpool. In short Liverpool were lucky to win against us.


----------



## Toro (Jan 19, 2008)

akiboy said:


> Yes . Maybe. See the match again Toro. You guys won by fluke.
> 
> Chelsea have a better keeper ,a better defence , a better midfield and a  better attack then Liverpool. In short Liverpool were lucky to win against us.



Twice!

Sing it with me aki!

When you walk
Through a storm
Hold your head up high
And don't be afraid of the dark
At the end of the storm
Is a golden sky
And the sweet silver sounds of a lark
Walk on through the wind
Walk on through the rain
Tho' your dreams be tossed and torn
Walk on, walk on
With hope in your heart
'Cause you'll never walk alone
You'll never walk alone.
Walk on, walk on
With hope in your heart
'Cause you'll never walk alone
You'll never walk alone.


----------



## akiboy (Jan 19, 2008)

Please do care to look at the Premiership table. Look where Lvpool is(with a full strength squad) and where Chelsea is(With half the regular players injured/playin in the AFrican Cup)

And yeah dude, why did you waste your time posting the lyrics of such a crappy song..

See this.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHwcvF02nCY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHwcvF02nCY[/ame]

See how you guys scored in the next leg and how we scored.
Thats the difference between the 'champion blues' and the 'plucky reds'


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jan 19, 2008)

We gonna have a drunken riot on the board over soccer? For such a non violent game a lot of people that watch it end up dead or injured.


----------



## Toro (Jan 19, 2008)

akiboy said:


> Please do care to look at the Premiership table. Look where Lvpool is(with a full strength squad) and where Chelsea is(With half the regular players injured/playin in the AFrican Cup)
> 
> And yeah dude, why did you waste your time posting the lyrics of such a crappy song..
> 
> ...



Full strength squad?

Agger, Alonso, Penant have been out for some time.


----------



## tigerbob (Jan 19, 2008)

Toro said:


> Twice!
> 
> Sing it with me aki!
> 
> ...



All round the fields of Anfield Road
Where once we saw the King Kenny play (And could he play)
Stevie Heighway on the wing
We had dreams and songs to sing
Of the glory round the fields of Anfield Road


----------



## tigerbob (Jan 19, 2008)

akiboy said:


> Yes . Maybe. See the match again Toro. You guys won by fluke.
> 
> Chelsea have a better keeper ,a better defence , a better midfield and a  better attack then Liverpool. In short Liverpool were lucky to win against us.



If you say so, but......

English Champions: 18 times
FA Cup Winners: 7 times
League Cup Winners:  7 times
Charity Shield Winners:  15 times
UEFA Cup Winners: 3 times
European Cup Winners: 5 times
European Super Cup Winners: 3 times

What other clubs dream of, Liverpool have already achieved many times over.


----------



## akiboy (Jan 20, 2008)

These stats you have posted..Most of them are quite old. 
Yes , Lvpool might have shined in the CL but I assure you its the end of the road for them now. Chelsea have a much better chance at the treble this season then Lvpool.

Look at the future tigerbob Lvpool's glory days have long gone.....The crown of the English Premier League will always be contested between Arsenal and Chelsea.oh yeah maybe Manchester United too  

Liverpool can only hope of finishing 4th.

I say again that Lvpool should sack Benitez. Its because of his damn 'rotation' policy that Lvpool are down in the dumps.


----------



## akiboy (Jan 20, 2008)

*


Toro said:



			Full strength squad?

Agger, Alonso, Penant have been out for some time.
		
Click to expand...

*
Dude, we don't have Essien , Drogba , Lampard(injured) , Malouda(injured) , Cech(injured) , Cudicini(injured) , Makelele(injured)..

Lvpool are playing with 'superstars' like Torres , Gerrard , Babel , Kuyt , Riise..

And you say you do not have a full strength squad????????????


----------



## tigerbob (Jan 20, 2008)

akiboy said:


> These stats you have posted..Most of them are quite old.
> Yes , Lvpool might have shined in the CL but I assure you its the end of the road for them now. Chelsea have a much better chance at the treble this season then Lvpool.
> 
> Look at the future tigerbob Lvpool's glory days have long gone.....The crown of the English Premier League will always be contested between Arsenal and Chelsea.oh yeah maybe Manchester United too
> ...



Hmm, if I recall correctly the last time Liverpool played Chelsea, the reds had victory snatched away by a Chelsea penalty, given when Malouda was tripped by what can only be described as thin air, a decision so bad that the referee was officially suspended!

But enough of that.  Let's take a look at those "old" stats shall we?  A comparison between Liverpool and Chelsea since the Millennium perhaps?

English Champions:  Chelsea 2, Liverpool 0.  Fair point.  We haven't won this since 1990.  Liverpool fans desperately want the Championship.

FA Cup:  Chelsea 2, Liverpool 2.  An honourable draw.

League Cup:  Chelsea 2, Liverpool 2.  Another draw, so Chelsea still lead 6-4 'on aggregate'.

UEFA Cup:  Chelsea 0, Liverpool 1.  Gosh.  Liverpool in the lead here, and Chelsea's slim lead overall is cut to a single trophy.  It's going to be a riveting last few comparisons.

Champions League:  Chelsea 0, Liverpool 1.  Liverpool ties it up with just one stat to go.  Strains of "You'll Never Walk Alone", the best known song in football, are thundering around the stadium.  Chelsea fans reply with a mumbled chorus from a 1970's petroleum commercial (Boom Boom Boom Boom, Esso Blue!).

Charity Shield:  Chelsea 1, Liverpool 2.  And Liverpool take the lead in the dying seconds.  The crowd goes wild.  Cue another bout of singing from the Kop end.....

Steve Gerrard Gerrard
He'll knock the ball forty yards
He's better than Frank Lampard
Steve Gerrard Gerrard

Oh, and one other thing...

European Super Cup:  Chelsea 0, Liverpool 2.  Slightly less relevant than the others perhaps, since this is contested between the winners of the UEFA Cup and the winners of the Champions League, neither of which Chelsea have won.  The nearest they have come is the semi finals of the Champions League in 2005 and then again last year.  You were beaten in the 2005 semi by Liverpool.  Then in 2007 you were beaten in the same game by, good heavens - Liverpool again!

So, perhaps not as "old" as you might have thought.

We can agree on one thing though.  Benitez' rotation policy has me screaming at the TV every weekend (much to my American wife's amusement).


----------



## tigerbob (Jan 20, 2008)

akiboy said:


> Dude, we don't have Essien , Drogba , Lampard(injured) , Malouda(injured) , Cech(injured) , Cudicini(injured) , Makelele(injured)..
> 
> Lvpool are playing with 'superstars' like Torres , Gerrard , Babel , Kuyt , Riise..
> 
> And you say you do not have a full strength squad????????????



Everybody has injuries from time to time.  Earlier this season we had Mascherano, Alonso and Torres all out at the same time.  It's part of football.


----------



## actsnoblemartin (Jan 22, 2008)

I love soccer!



akiboy said:


> hey! Are the soccer lovers still out here?
> 
> I can start a thread on the latest developments in the Champions League , La Liga and Epl!!
> 
> ...


----------



## akiboy (Jan 22, 2008)

hey actsnoblemartin!!!!

Good to see another soccer dude!!

I've been a Chelsea fan since 2000!!!
And when I say fan..I mean a real fan..I actually cried when we got kicked out of the CL last year by the shitty Reds and beaten in the Premiership by the other Red Losers!...

Hopefully , we will take our revenge this year!!!


ANyways which team do you support??


----------



## akiboy (Jan 23, 2008)

TOTTENHAM THRASHED ARSENAL 5-1 AT WHITE HART LANE TODAY!!! :gasp


----------



## Toro (Jan 23, 2008)

Holy cow.  That's the first time in, like 77 years Hotspur have beaten Arsenal.

It was an under-manned Gunners side in the League Cup, but still...


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Jan 23, 2008)

akiboy said:


> hey! Are the soccer lovers still out here?
> 
> I can start a thread on the latest developments in the Champions League , La Liga and Epl!!
> 
> ...




Soccer is lame.


----------



## akiboy (Jan 24, 2008)

*


SpidermanTuba said:



			Soccer is lame.
		
Click to expand...

*
So are you.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Jan 24, 2008)

akiboy said:


> So are you.


No I'm not. But soccer is. How boring can you get? I only watch sports where its possible for a team that's losing, but not by much, to take the lead with one play. Down by 3 in baseball, you can take the lead with a single play. Down by two in basketball, you can take the lead in a single play. Down by 5 in football, you can take the lead with a single play. Down by 1 in soccer, best you can do is tie. Boring.


----------



## akiboy (Jan 25, 2008)

*


SpidermanTuba said:



			Down by 1 in soccer, best you can do is tie. Boring.
		
Click to expand...

*
Totally untrue.
I don't think you have watched any soccer match or if you have maybe its high school team.

Teams have gone down by 5 goals in soccer and have yet managed to win or tie the game. Soccer is totally unpredictable and full of surprises and skill.

Go and watch teams like Real Madrid , Chelsea , AC Milan , Arsenal play.

In baseball the batsmen dosen't get a second chance to redeem himself. 3 strikes and ypu are out!
In soccer even if the striker has missed a few chances ta the goal he can still buck up and score.

Don't even compare sports like Basketball and Baseball with Soccer. Soccer is way ahead of both these sports in terms of $$$,fan following , merchandise and entertainment.


----------



## actsnoblemartin (Jan 25, 2008)

america did well in the world cup in 94, we will soon again


----------



## tigerbob (Jan 26, 2008)

SpidermanTuba said:


> No I'm not. But soccer is. How boring can you get? I only watch sports where its possible for a team that's losing, but not by much, to take the lead with one play. Down by 3 in baseball, you can take the lead with a single play. Down by two in basketball, you can take the lead in a single play. Down by 5 in football, you can take the lead with a single play. Down by 1 in soccer, best you can do is tie. Boring.



That is, without a shadow of a doubt, the lamest, most contrived and utterly absurd rationale I have ever read.


----------



## Toro (Jan 26, 2008)

SpidermanTuba said:


> No I'm not. But soccer is. How boring can you get? I only watch sports where its possible for a team that's losing, but not by much, to take the lead with one play. Down by 3 in baseball, you can take the lead with a single play. Down by two in basketball, you can take the lead in a single play. Down by 5 in football, you can take the lead with a single play. Down by 1 in soccer, best you can do is tie. Boring.



That's nice.  Who cares?  Not me.  I couldn't give a sh!t what you think about soccer.

You _are_ lame to come into a sports thread and tell everyone how boring it is. Baseball is a boring sport to me, but if its your favourite, I'm not going to come into a thread and tell you its boring.  Why?  Because I'm lame if I do.  Just like you are for doing so here.


----------



## akiboy (Jan 27, 2008)

*


Toro said:



			That's nice.  Who cares?  Not me.  I couldn't give a sh!t what you think about soccer.

You are lame to come into a sports thread and tell everyone how boring it is. Baseball is a boring sport to me, but if its your favourite, I'm not going to come into a thread and tell you its boring.  Why?  Because I'm lame if I do.  Just like you are for doing so here.
		
Click to expand...

*

Nice one!

PS :- Chelsea vs Tottenham on the 24th of Feb in Wembley.(League Cup final) 
The fact that Lvpool didn't even make it to the semis proves my earlier point!


----------



## tigerbob (Jan 31, 2008)

akiboy said:


> Nice one!
> 
> PS :- Chelsea vs Tottenham on the 24th of Feb in Wembley.(League Cup final)
> The fact that Lvpool didn't even make it to the semis proves my earlier point!



Yeah, well done.  But don't gloat before you've won it!

I'll be keeping a low profile after last night's West Ham game.  Uggh!


----------



## Toro (Jan 31, 2008)

Frankly, we suck right now.


----------



## akiboy (Jan 31, 2008)

*


Toro said:



			Frankly, we suck right now.
		
Click to expand...

*

hEAR! hEAR!!


----------



## akiboy (Jan 31, 2008)

*


tigerbob said:



			Yeah, well done.  But don't gloat before you've won it!

I'll be keeping a low profile after last night's West Ham game.  Uggh!
		
Click to expand...

*
I ain't gloatin Tigerbob.. I have a right to be proud and happy since we are going to Wembley and Man Utd , Arsnl and Lvpool aren't!


PS:- You guys sucked royally in the West Ham game..I saw the highlights on Sky.


----------



## tigerbob (Feb 6, 2008)

akiboy said:


> I ain't gloatin Tigerbob.. I have a right to be proud and happy since we are going to Wembley and Man Utd , Arsnl and Lvpool aren't!
> 
> 
> PS:- You guys sucked royally in the West Ham game..I saw the highlights on Sky.



Can't disagree.  And I must admit, Chelsea are looking a lot better now than they were in October.  This weekend will be interesting....

In the meantime, first England game tonight under the new manager, Fabio Capello, and who does he choose as Captain?  Who else?  Steve Gerrard, Gerrard....


----------



## akiboy (Feb 7, 2008)

*


tigerbob said:



			Can't disagree.  And I must admit, Chelsea are looking a lot better now than they were in October.  This weekend will be interesting....

In the meantime, first England game tonight under the new manager, Fabio Capello, and who does he choose as Captain?  Who else?  Steve Gerrard, Gerrard....
		
Click to expand...

*
England played awesome tigerbob!!! You saw the match?? Joe Cole was outstanding..Shit! His dribbling was superb..and what a sublime pass to Wright Philips..

btw Gerrard was captain since Terry wasen't playing!


----------



## tigerbob (Feb 8, 2008)

akiboy said:


> England played awesome tigerbob!!! You saw the match?? Joe Cole was outstanding..Shit! His dribbling was superb..and what a sublime pass to Wright Philips..
> 
> btw Gerrard was captain since Terry wasen't playing!



Gerrard's 40 yard crossfield ball to Cole for the first goal was a thing of beauty, and the second SW-P could hardly miss after Stevie put it on a plate for him.  

I think Terry has been a good captain, but it appears Capello has made no promises.

Oh, and Gerrard was man of the match.   

Not looking good for this weekend.  Liverpool have 6 key players out, including Torres.


----------



## Toro (Feb 8, 2008)

Yeah, and Rafa's utter inability to win any points on the road against the other big four gives me zero confidence we'll get a result.


----------



## akiboy (Feb 10, 2008)

*


Toro said:



			Yeah, and Rafa's utter inability to win any points on the road against the other big four gives me zero confidence we'll get a result.
		
Click to expand...

*
Today Chelsea vs Lvpool. Remember , Grant is fielding a Chelsea side without Drogba , Malouda , Essien and Ballack. But,we will still win!


----------



## tigerbob (Feb 10, 2008)

akiboy said:


> Today Chelsea vs Lvpool. Remember , Grant is fielding a Chelsea side without Drogba , Malouda , Essien and Ballack. But,we will still win!



RESULT:  Chelsea 0 - Liverpool 0.  And remember, Liverpool fielded a side without Torres, Alonso, Voronin, Aurelio, Arbeloa and Agger.

Liverpool the better team according to John Terry afterwards.  But let's face it, not the best game I've ever seen.


----------



## Toro (Feb 10, 2008)

A fair result, I'd say.  Not a lot of chances, but a lot of hard running.  As a Liverpool fan, I enjoyed the match.  Not sure if the neutrals did though.


----------



## akiboy (Feb 11, 2008)

Well..yeah it was a boring match . Chelsea are really missing Malouda and Drogba though. As soon as Drogba comes back from Africa we will have enough firepower to challenge Arsnl and the Red Losers for the title!


Admit it guys Lvpool are out of the title race. Looks like the Anfield trophy cabinet will remain empty this year! 

Atleast Chelsea still have a fantastic chance in the League Cup , Champions League and Premiership!



PS:- REALLY HAPPY THAT MAN CITY BEAT MAN UTD!!!!


----------



## Diuretic (Feb 11, 2008)

akiboy said:


> TOTTENHAM THRASHED ARSENAL 5-1 AT WHITE HART LANE TODAY!!! :gasp



I missed that because I was in Canada..........bloody glad I missed it too.  However, things have been looking up lately


----------



## Diuretic (Feb 11, 2008)

SpidermanTuba said:


> No I'm not. But soccer is. How boring can you get? I only watch sports where its possible for a team that's losing, but not by much, to take the lead with one play. Down by 3 in baseball, you can take the lead with a single play. Down by two in basketball, you can take the lead in a single play. Down by 5 in football, you can take the lead with a single play. Down by 1 in soccer, best you can do is tie. Boring.



Stay away from cricket then


----------



## tigerbob (Feb 11, 2008)

Diuretic said:


> Stay away from cricket then



Cricket?  Now that's a cool game!


----------



## Diuretic (Feb 11, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> Cricket?  Now that's a cool game!



I'm actually starting to understand it (taken me years)


----------



## akiboy (Feb 12, 2008)

*


tigerbob said:



			Cricket?  Now that's a cool game!
		
Click to expand...

*
Especially when the Aussies are thrashing England in the Ashes 

Anyways back to some footsie..Real Madrid beat Valladolid 7-0!!!! 

You don't see such scorelines in the EPL??!!!! I would LOVE it if Chelsea beats Man Utd by that much..hell , I would give a party!


----------



## tigerbob (Feb 16, 2008)

Not a good result for the Reds today, nor is it particularly good prep for a last 16 Champions League game against Inter on Tuesday.  If we don't get a result against the Italians our season's in the crapper.  Fast losing patience with Rafa.  It's Houllier all over again.   

Well done Clelsea.  That's the way to put away an inferior side.

Man U 4 Arsenal 0???  OMG!


----------



## Diuretic (Feb 16, 2008)

> Man U 4 Arsenal 0??? OMG!


Bugger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bugger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Bugger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## akiboy (Feb 17, 2008)

*


tigerbob said:



			Not a good result for the Reds today, nor is it particularly good prep for a last 16 Champions League game against Inter on Tuesday.  If we don't get a result against the Italians our season's in the crapper.  Fast losing patience with Rafa.  It's Houllier all over again.   

Well done Clelsea.  That's the way to put away an inferior side.

Man U 4 Arsenal 0???  OMG!
		
Click to expand...

*

Chelsea are still in the Premiership race Tigerbob. Cannot say the same for Lvpool though. 

The Blues are still on the hunt for a record 3 trophies!


----------



## tigerbob (Feb 19, 2008)

akiboy said:


> Chelsea are still in the Premiership race Tigerbob. Cannot say the same for Lvpool though.
> 
> The Blues are still on the hunt for a record 3 trophies!



Champions League Last 16 1st Leg:  Liverpool 2 - Inter Milan 0

C'mon Akiboy, sing with the family.....

Steve Gerrard, Gerrard
He'll knock the ball forty yards
He's big and he's fuck1n' hard
Steve Gerrard, Gerrard........


----------



## akiboy (Feb 20, 2008)

Well, I have to agree. Liverpool played their best football last night. Gerrard's goal was simply superb.  

Chelsea were not ruthless enough . Anyways , the next leg is in Stamford Bridge where hopefully we should win and progress.


Really sad about the Roma-Madrid match though. I was hoping Madrid would kill Roma. But Mancini's double sunk them. 



Well , congrats once again Tigerbob. May the best team win.


PS:- I HOPE MAN UTD LOSE TODAY!  I PRESUME YOU WILL BE SUPPORTING STUTTGART


----------



## tigerbob (Feb 20, 2008)

akiboy said:


> Well, I have to agree. Liverpool played their best football last night. Gerrard's goal was simply superb.
> 
> Chelsea were not ruthless enough . Anyways , the next leg is in Stamford Bridge where hopefully we should win and progress.
> 
> ...



Olympiakos are a tricky team - we had to beat them by 2 clear goals at this stage 3 years ago (and did - with a screamer from Gerrard in the last minute), so an away draw is a decent result.  Away goals rule is always a bit of a concern after a 0-0 away, but I think you'll have too much for them in the return leg.

In European competition I always support the English club, with one exception...Go Stuttgart.


----------



## akiboy (Feb 20, 2008)

*


tigerbob said:



			In European competition I always support the English club, with one exception...Go Stuttgart.
		
Click to expand...

*

Wonderful. Its always good to have a conversation with an anti-ManUtd football fan! 

Anyways , apart from EPL do you follow other leagues. For eg:- La Liga , Serie A or Bundesliga?


----------



## tigerbob (Feb 23, 2008)

akiboy said:


> Wonderful. Its always good to have a conversation with an anti-ManUtd football fan!
> 
> Anyways , apart from EPL do you follow other leagues. For eg:- La Liga , Serie A or Bundesliga?



I watch some of the Italian and Spanish games, but don't really follow who's where in the league.

In theory, I'm moving back to the US sometime this year so am hoping I can get coverage somehow in the US.


----------



## Diuretic (Feb 23, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> I watch some of the Italian and Spanish games, but don't really follow who's where in the league.
> 
> In theory, I'm moving back to the US sometime this year so am hoping I can get coverage somehow in the US.



I don't know if this helps but I was recently in Canada for a while and Fox had a heap of soccer (football) on one of its sports channels, looked like it was almost a dedicated channel too.  A couple of expat Brits were on there discussing UK but also I think European football.  I can't think of the details of the channel (I was doing the usual "five hundred cable channels and four-hundred and ninety-nine of them are crap!" thing) but I think it was FoxSoccer or something similar.

On edit:

I googled:  http://msn.foxsports.com/foxsoccer


----------



## tigerbob (Feb 23, 2008)

Diuretic said:


> I don't know if this helps but I was recently in Canada for a while and Fox had a heap of soccer (football) on one of its sports channels, looked like it was almost a dedicated channel too.  A couple of expat Brits were on there discussing UK but also I think European football.  I can't think of the details of the channel (I was doing the usual "five hundred cable channels and four-hundred and ninety-nine of them are crap!" thing) but I think it was FoxSoccer or something similar.
> 
> On edit:
> 
> I googled:  http://msn.foxsports.com/foxsoccer



Sweet!  A buddy of mine in Mi. gets the games but I don't think he watches them on Fox, so looks like there are perhaps a number of ways for me to keep up with The Reds.

Thanks!


----------



## tigerbob (Feb 23, 2008)

Liverpool 3, Middlesborough 2.  Torres hat-trick.  Liverpool up to 4th place, ahead of the blue noses on goal difference.

Best £26 million we ever spent....


----------



## Toro (Feb 23, 2008)

Setanta went out so I didn't see Torres's third goal.


----------



## tigerbob (Feb 23, 2008)

Toro said:


> Setanta went out so I didn't see Torres's third goal.



Another screw up by 'Boro, this time the keeper making a poor decision, charging out when he should have stayed at home.  Hard to say which was worse defending by Boro, the first goal or the third.

All in all slightly fortunate, but I'll take it.


----------



## akiboy (Feb 26, 2008)

Tottenham-2 Chelse-1  
(I can imagine the smirk on Tigerbob's face after this one!)

I'll be lying low for a while after this result. Though Chelsea played superbly our defence was shocking. I did enjoy Drogba's beautiful free kick though. Best striker we have in the Premiership!

Anyways , we still have Europe to play for!


----------



## Paulie (Feb 27, 2008)

This _thread_ on soccer has more views than all the TV-broadcasted soccer games in United States put together.


----------



## akiboy (Feb 28, 2008)

*


Paulitics said:



			This thread on soccer has more views than all the TV-broadcasted soccer games in United States put together.
		
Click to expand...

*
I beg to differ. Fox Sports telecasts Scottish League , Mexican , MLS and premiership matches. There are lots of soccer fans in the U.S but compared to Basketball , Baseball and NFL soccer pales in comparison. That is obviously because soccer is a game which requires skill and technique unlike the barbaric sport of "American Football". Also , the MLS is an untapped market for big brands. But since Becks and his wife moved to California , LA Galaxy games started getting a whole lotta coverage!


----------



## Toro (Feb 28, 2008)

Something like 20 million households in America watched the last World Cup final.  

So there must be a lot of lurkers here at USMB


----------



## tigerbob (Feb 29, 2008)

Paulitics said:


> This _thread_ on soccer has more views than all the TV-broadcasted soccer games in United States put together.



That's because we know what we're talking about.  Wanna boost the ratings?  Let me be the anchor on MLS broadcasts, Toro will handle the play by play, and Akiboy will do the color analysis.  I guarantee you, 30 million viewers per game.

Mind you, I'd be like Howard Stern.

"Who's that guy with the ball?"
"Who gives a crap, check out the chick in the DC bikini top"
"Damn she's hot"

Actually, that sounds more like Beavis and Butthead, but you get my point I'm sure....


----------



## tigerbob (Feb 29, 2008)

akiboy said:


> Tottenham-2 Chelse-1
> (I can imagine the smirk on Tigerbob's face after this one!)
> 
> I'll be lying low for a while after this result. Though Chelsea played superbly our defence was shocking. I did enjoy Drogba's beautiful free kick though. Best striker we have in the Premiership!
> ...



Smirk?  Moi?


----------



## akiboy (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice goal by Babel against Bolton.

Elsewhere , Real Madrid beat Huelva 3-2 opening a 5 point lead over arch rivals Barca(who lost to Atletico 4-2!)


This Wednesday is a big day for the Blues. CHELSEA VS OLYMPIAKOS at Stamford Bridge. Hope our African God scores a hat trick!


----------



## Diuretic (Mar 3, 2008)

akiboy said:


> I beg to differ. Fox Sports telecasts Scottish League , Mexican , MLS and premiership matches. There are lots of soccer fans in the U.S but compared to Basketball , Baseball and NFL soccer pales in comparison. That is obviously because soccer is a game which requires skill and technique unlike the barbaric sport of "American Football". Also , the MLS is an untapped market for big brands. But since Becks and his wife moved to California , LA Galaxy games started getting a whole lotta coverage!



Jeez ease up akiboy - gridiron requires brains as well as brawn.  No, I've never played it but I've been a goalkeeper in junior soccer, played junior and senior rugby union and junior and senior Australian Rules football.  I've never played a sport that had the same mental requirements (in terms of learning and executing strategic plays) as gridiron.


----------



## Toro (Mar 3, 2008)

American football is a fabulous sport.  I love soccer, but soccer is a simple game.  American football is highly complex.


----------



## akiboy (Mar 8, 2008)

Chelsea -3 Olympiakos-0  

What a marvelous night for the Blues in the Bridge!


Man Utd got through..sad..


----------



## tigerbob (Mar 9, 2008)

akiboy said:


> Chelsea -3 Olympiakos-0
> 
> What a marvelous night for the Blues in the Bridge!
> 
> ...



Many congrats on the result against Olympiakos.  

Commiserations on the result against Bolton.


----------



## David_N (Mar 10, 2008)

One of the best games on earth!


----------



## jodylee (Mar 11, 2008)

to correct you its not called soccer its called football, it is played by kicking a BALL with your FOOT, hence the name football, it has been around for a few hundread years and has always been called football. 
American football should be called college ball, as it was invented by colleges for colleges and has found its popularity through colleges. And remember, You are the only country in the world that calls it soccer apart from austrailia, and that it is the national sport of all south america counrties, most euopean countries, many african and asisan, russia also love it. america is like the strange kid at school who likes to play on his own, strange boy.


----------



## jodylee (Mar 11, 2008)

Toro said:


> American football is a fabulous sport.  I love soccer, but soccer is a simple game.  American football is highly complex.



american football is not a sport it is line dancing with pads on. and going to watch it is the most boring experience you will ever have to go through in your life.


----------



## David_N (Mar 11, 2008)

There's controversy about how much soccer players - sorry, footballers - are paid. But that's true with every sport I guess.


----------



## tigerbob (Mar 11, 2008)

jodylee said:


> to correct you its not called soccer its called football, it is played by kicking a BALL with your FOOT, hence the name football, it has been around for a few hundread years and has always been called football.
> American football should be called college ball, as it was invented by colleges for colleges and has found its popularity through colleges. And remember, You are the only country in the world that calls it soccer apart from austrailia, and that it is the national sport of all south america counrties, most euopean countries, many african and asisan, russia also love it. america is like the strange kid at school who likes to play on his own, strange boy.



Would that make you the strange kid who sits on his own because nobody wants to play with someone who is so condescending?

Thanks for the etymology.  It's the high point of the week.


----------



## tigerbob (Mar 11, 2008)

akiboy said:


> Chelsea -3 Olympiakos-0
> 
> What a marvelous night for the Blues in the Bridge!
> 
> ...



Inter 0, Liverpool 1.  The scorer?  El Nino!   Liverpool through to the quarters 3-0 on aggregate.

Can't wait for the draw tomorrow.  Another Chelski - Liverpool semi could be looming!


----------



## akiboy (Mar 12, 2008)

*


tigerbob said:



			Inter 0, Liverpool 1.  The scorer?  El Nino!   Liverpool through to the quarters 3-0 on aggregate.

Can't wait for the draw tomorrow.  Another Chelski - Liverpool semi could be looming!
		
Click to expand...

*

Congratulations..I must agree..Torres was fantastic in the game.

Are you sure the draw is tmrw?? Anyways , I wouldn't mind if we meet Lvpool again...Then lets see which team is playing football and which team isn't!

I hope Man Utd draw with Barca...


----------



## tigerbob (Mar 16, 2008)

akiboy said:


> Congratulations..I must agree..Torres was fantastic in the game.
> 
> Are you sure the draw is tmrw?? Anyways , I wouldn't mind if we meet Lvpool again...Then lets see which team is playing football and which team isn't!
> 
> I hope Man Utd draw with Barca...



And the draw is....

Arsenal v Liverpool
Fenerbahce v Chelsea

Roma v Man U
Schalke v Barcelona

I suspect Liverpool / Arsenal is the toughest draw.  The other 3 results I feel comfortable predicting now:  Chelsea should beat Fenerbahce, Man U walloped Roma last year and will win again (though maybe not by the same margin), and Barca will be too tough for Schalke.

One Semi will clearly be Man U against Barca.  Chelsea will play the winner of Arsenal / Liverpool.  Seems a bit crazy that we play Arsenal in the premiership at the same time (so 3 Liverpool / Arsenal games in a week).

If Liverpool are to win it, the path conceivably leads through all 3 other English clubs.  What could be tougher?


----------



## akiboy (Mar 17, 2008)

*


tigerbob said:



			And the draw is....

Arsenal v Liverpool
Fenerbahce v Chelsea

Roma v Man U
Schalke v Barcelona

I suspect Liverpool / Arsenal is the toughest draw.  The other 3 results I feel comfortable predicting now:  Chelsea should beat Fenerbahce, Man U walloped Roma last year and will win again (though maybe not by the same margin), and Barca will be too tough for Schalke.

One Semi will clearly be Man U against Barca.  Chelsea will play the winner of Arsenal / Liverpool.  Seems a bit crazy that we play Arsenal in the premiership at the same time (so 3 Liverpool / Arsenal games in a week).

If Liverpool are to win it, the path conceivably leads through all 3 other English clubs.  What could be tougher?
		
Click to expand...

*
Hmmm..Lvpool vs Arsnl promises to be exciting and I expect lot of fireworks 

But i think this is roma's year..they will beat man utd this season..Totti is on fire


----------



## Toro (Mar 17, 2008)

Liverpool's recent form WWWWWWW
Arsenal's recent form DDWDDDL


----------



## akiboy (Mar 17, 2008)

*


Toro said:



			Liverpool's recent form WWWWWWW
Arsenal's recent form DDWDDDL
		
Click to expand...

*
Arsnl might be in poor shape right now but I assure you they will do their damnest to beat Lvpool. Van Pesie has found his form and Adebayor and Fabregas have been consistent throughout the season. The only danger Arsnl face from Lvpool is thorugh Fernando Torres. I expect Arsnl to go through.

My predictions for the semi finals:-

Barca vs Roma
Chelsea vs Arsnl


----------



## Toro (Mar 18, 2008)

akiboy said:


> Arsnl might be in poor shape right now but I assure you they will do their damnest to beat Lvpool. Van Pesie has found his form and Adebayor and Fabregas have been consistent throughout the season. The only danger Arsnl face from Lvpool is thorugh Fernando Torres. I expect Arsnl to go through.
> 
> My predictions for the semi finals:-
> 
> ...



Yeah, you're just saying that because you DREAD playing Liverpool since Liverpool pwns Chelski in the CL!


----------



## akiboy (Mar 19, 2008)

*


Toro said:



			Yeah, you're just saying that because you DREAD playing Liverpool since Liverpool pwns Chelski in the CL!  [/QUOTE
		
Click to expand...

*


Toro said:


> ]
> 
> Oh no no no no..You got me wrong mate...
> I would LOVE it if we could play Lvpool in the semis...That is IF Lvpool reaches the semi finals(which I am sure they won't not against a resurgent Arsnl squad!) . Chelsea are in much better shape than Lvpool..We are in a comfortable league position and our record has been really good this year..Better than Lvpool atleast..
> ...


----------



## akiboy (Mar 23, 2008)

Holy Cow!
What do we see???

MAN UTD-3  LVPOOL-0!!!!!!!!! 
WTF???? I saw the whole match and as a football fan I was disgusted by the way Lvpool were playing!!! Guys , do you call that football?????? Lvpool played like a high school team!!!! I hate C.Ronaldo but I have to admit..He was awesome..Nani 's goal proved that the Lvpool defence sucks big time..


CHELSE-2 ARSNL-1 

Nothing more to say

The Premiership race is between Man Utd and Chelsea..
Lvpool and Arsnl can just sit back and watch the fireworks!


----------



## Toro (Mar 23, 2008)

Mascherano may be one of the best defensive midfielders in the world, but what he did today was idiotic, utterly stupid, because not only did that mean we were down a man while down a goal, it also meant that the best player on the pitch during the game was sent off.

Rafa is 0-1-7 against ManUre.  Until we at least stop losing consistently to ManUre, we have no shot at the Premiership title.

I am not a fan of Chelsea.  I don't like Chelski's fanstasy football team selection of the past few years.  I'd prefer to see Arsenal win because they play positive football.  But they're on the downswing at the moment and have no chance to win the title, and I'd rather see Chelsea than ManUre at the top.  Thus, I'm hoping Chelsea beat United when they play and with the Premiership.  Plus, the more Arse's confidence is shattered, the better chance we have in the CL.


----------



## tigerbob (Mar 29, 2008)

Toro said:


> Mascherano may be one of the best defensive midfielders in the world, but what he did today was idiotic, utterly stupid, because not only did that mean we were down a man while down a goal, it also meant that the best player on the pitch during the game was sent off.
> 
> Rafa is 0-1-7 against ManUre.  Until we at least stop losing consistently to ManUre, we have no shot at the Premiership title.
> 
> I am not a fan of Chelsea.  I don't like Chelski's fanstasy football team selection of the past few years.  I'd prefer to see Arsenal win because they play positive football.  But they're on the downswing at the moment and have no chance to win the title, and I'd rather see Chelsea than ManUre at the top.  Thus, I'm hoping Chelsea beat United when they play and with the Premiership.  Plus, the more Arse's confidence is shattered, the better chance we have in the CL.



I was in Rome last weekend so didn't see the game, but I'm too depressed to comment anyway.

If we lose to the blue noses tomorow I may do something drastic!


----------



## Toro (Mar 29, 2008)

No way we lose to the blue shyte!


----------



## tigerbob (Mar 30, 2008)

Toro said:


> No way we lose to the blue shyte!



You called it.  Torres 1, Toffees 0.  We looked comfortable all the way through, far more than the score implies.

If we can look as composed (and get the same result) Wednesday I will be delighted.


----------



## Toro (Mar 30, 2008)

I actually thought we were poor in the second half. 

The match seemed to sum up our season - brilliant in the first half, with Torres scoring, but unable to finish them off, then lacksidasical in the second.  After 70 minutes, I kept telling myself - "We're going to blow it.  Its going to be 1-1."   Fortunately, I was wrong, but that probably would have been a fair result because Everton were the better side in the second. 

I thought Gerrard was MOTM with Skrtel second.


----------



## tigerbob (Apr 2, 2008)

Toro said:


> I actually thought we were poor in the second half.
> 
> The match seemed to sum up our season - brilliant in the first half, with Torres scoring, but unable to finish them off, then lacksidasical in the second.  After 70 minutes, I kept telling myself - "We're going to blow it.  Its going to be 1-1."   Fortunately, I was wrong, but that probably would have been a fair result because Everton were the better side in the second.
> 
> I thought Gerrard was MOTM with Skrtel second.



I too worried we would somehow give it away in the 2nd half with one moment of stupidity or something.  Wouldn't have been the first time.

Tonight's game had me hiding behind the couch.  For the last hour it was all Arsenal, Kuyt could easily have been called for a pen, and that shot the Arsenal defender blocked on our line was unbelievable.  Still, we dodged the bullet.

I'll be in the US for the Saturday game and next week's 2nd leg.  Need to find a friendly bar..........

How about Chelsea losing in Istanbul!  Still think they'll go through but the return in London will be very interesting.


----------



## Toro (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey, we got the job done at Arsenal!  Don't care how we did it.  A priceless away goal and a 1-1 draw.  I'd like to point out that Liverpool got the only goal from open play, despite all of Arsenal's possession.  0-0 in the return leg, anyone?

I didn't see the Chelsea match, but its a shock.  The two Turkish goals were spectacular.  I gotta think Chelsea can overturn it.


----------



## akiboy (Apr 6, 2008)

Ofcourse we will win against Fenerbahce. We are playing them at home!!

I admit the away game was tough and our defence sucked royally. But playing in Turkey is always tough for a Premiership side be it Man U , Lvpool , aRSNL OR Chelsea.

I stand by my previous comment.

SEMI FINALS:-

Arsnl vs Chelsea
Roma vs Barca

Why do I choose Roma? Because they will have Totti back from injury and he is one player who can snatch the match away from Man Utd...Hope he is completely fit that day!


----------



## Toro (Apr 6, 2008)

Turkey has been kind to Liverpool the last few years, so I'm sure we'll have no problem when we go down there for our semi-final match!


----------



## akiboy (Apr 9, 2008)

SEMIS:-

Lvpool vs Chelsea ..AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toro (Apr 9, 2008)

So who will Liverpool be playing in the final?  Barca?  ManU?  Hmm. Hmm.  I'm not sure!


----------



## akiboy (Apr 9, 2008)

*


Toro said:



			So who will Liverpool be playing in the final?  Barca?  ManU?  Hmm. Hmm.  I'm not sure!
		
Click to expand...

*
Humph! Dont count your chickens before they are hatched!!! Liverpool cannot be lucky 3 times!


----------



## Toro (Apr 9, 2008)

akiboy said:


> Humph! Dont count your chickens before they are hatched!!! Liverpool cannot be lucky 3 times!



Not three times _lucky_!  Three times _better_!


----------



## akiboy (Apr 9, 2008)

*


Toro said:



			Not three times lucky!  Three times better!



Click to expand...

*
Well we shall wait and see..Which team plays the better football..
You can be sure of one thing..Chelsea will not sorry CANNOT let in 2 goals in 8 minutes..We will squeeze the Lvpool defence dry..
Joe Cole , Malouda , Lampard , Drogba , Ballack,Essien..What more do you need to defeat a team which plays amateur football..


----------



## tigerbob (Apr 22, 2008)

akiboy said:


> Well we shall wait and see..Which team plays the better football..
> You can be sure of one thing..Chelsea will not sorry CANNOT let in 2 goals in 8 minutes..We will squeeze the Lvpool defence dry..
> Joe Cole , Malouda , Lampard , Drogba , Ballack,Essien..What more do you need to defeat a team which plays amateur football..



*I....DO...NOT...BLOODY...BELIEVE...IT. * 

2-0 would have been a reasonable result.  1-0 was the least we deserved.   Riise.....what did you do!?!?!?!?!

I'm absolutely devastated.  How do we pick ourselves up from that and get a result at The Bridge?  I guess one away goal may be all we need, but that last minute puts a whole new complexion on the 2nd leg.

Too depressed to type anything else.


----------



## Toro (Apr 22, 2008)

I guess we pick ourselves knowing that we outplayed them the three matches this season.

We'll progress.  I'm confident about it.


----------



## akiboy (May 10, 2008)

*


Toro said:



			I guess we pick ourselves knowing that we outplayed them the three matches this season.

We'll progress.  I'm confident about it.
		
Click to expand...

*
PROGRESS INDEED! We literally raped your defence at the Bridge..Drogba was outstanding..as usual!
So its Chelsea vs The Red Losers in Moscow..

I seriously enjoyed the 2nd leg semi finals at the Bridge..Atleast everyone could make out which club plays classy football..Lvpool looked pathetic and in some ways like a mediocre high school team! Apart from Torres no one looked remotely threatening for the Chelsea back 4.

Now I can't wait to see Fergie's face when Terry lifts the C League trophy on the 21st night!


----------



## tigerbob (May 10, 2008)

akiboy said:


> PROGRESS INDEED! We literally raped your defence at the Bridge..Drogba was outstanding..as usual!
> So its Chelsea vs The Red Losers in Moscow..
> 
> I seriously enjoyed the 2nd leg semi finals at the Bridge..Atleast everyone could make out which club plays classy football..Lvpool looked pathetic and in some ways like a mediocre high school team! Apart from Torres no one looked remotely threatening for the Chelsea back 4.
> ...



Raped?  Classy.

And yet, even with all the "raping" you still went through only on Riise's OG.  

You can't have it both ways.  Either you dominated and played classy football, or you only just beat a mediocre high school team.

And the Red Losers you face in Moscow have won the trophy twice already.  Much as I dislike United, you don't get to call them losers (at least, not if you mean to be taken seriously) until you've won it.


----------



## tigerbob (May 11, 2008)

Man U win 2-0, Chelsea draw 1-1.  Man U win the Premiership title.  Half my family will be delighted.


----------



## akiboy (May 13, 2008)

*


tigerbob said:



			Man U win 2-0, Chelsea draw 1-1.  Man U win the Premiership title.  Half my family will be delighted.
		
Click to expand...

*
I dont see why you should be delighted..Your team was not even in the title race..
Anyways it must be awesome having a family whose loyalties lay with both Lvpool and man utd..

Btw  hope to see you next on 21st right after Terry holds up the UEFA Champions League trophy..

PS: We didnt progress coz of Riise's pathetic own goal..It was Drogba , ballack and lampy who took us to Moscow..!


----------



## tigerbob (May 16, 2008)

akiboy said:


> I dont see why you should be delighted..Your team was not even in the title race..



I'm not delighted.  It's my brother who is a Man U fan.

And I also notice your manager saying it was not United who won the title, it was the referees who cost Chelsea the title, so I am now hoping (against every hereditary instinct in my body) that United win in Moscow, because I want to see what Grant will say!


----------



## Toro (May 16, 2008)

akiboy said:


> I dont see why you should be delighted..Your team was not even in the title race..
> Anyways it must be awesome having a family whose loyalties lay with both Lvpool and man utd..
> 
> Btw  hope to see you next on 21st right after Terry holds up the UEFA Champions League trophy..
> ...



No, it was Riise, though Cech saved your bacon a couple of times at Anfield.

Anyways, I'm rooting for Chelski in Moscow.  Don't want the Mancs to do the double.  Plus, if Chelski win, its more likely Grant will stay on.  That's good IMHO.


----------



## tigerbob (May 21, 2008)

akiboy said:


> Btw  hope to see you next on 21st right after Terry holds up the UEFA Champions League trophy..



*Here I am!!!!!*

You were referring to the 21st _this _year, I assume?

Terry was supposed to hold up the cup, but ended up as the player whose penalty miss literally dashed the cup from Chelsea's hands.

I would have howled with laughter if that had happened to Drogba, but, to be honest, I though that was a pretty cruel fate for Terry.  He's a great player, a great captain and for that to happen to him of all people is something of an injustice.  And I got to howl with laughter when Drogba was sent off anyway.

Hard luck Chelsea.  They actually played pretty well.  Beaten hollow in the first half, and their goal was very lucky, but they definitely bossed the 2nd half and much of extra time.  It ended up as a highly entertaining game.

And congratulations Manchester United.  If they win it next year Sir Alex will equal Bob Paisley (3 wins, including a trophy defence).

But even then they'll still have one less than Liverpool.

That said, _for this year only_, well done Man U - worthy champions.


----------



## Diuretic (May 21, 2008)

And Chelski were playing at home too.....


----------



## Toro (May 22, 2008)

Diuretic said:


> And Chelski were playing at home too.....



 

I agree with TigerBob, who is a much more magnanimous Reds fan than I am.

YNWA


----------



## tigerbob (May 24, 2008)

Toro said:


> I agree with TigerBob, who is a much more magnanimous Reds fan than I am.
> 
> YNWA



It's not too hard to be magnanimous when you support the most successful team in English football history.

The lack of a premiership title is my only source of discomfort.  Otherwise, I am at one with the world.  All is good.....


----------



## Manuel (Dec 11, 2008)

Hope they will do better this year - at least they made it to the knockout round


----------



## XVZ (Dec 21, 2008)

Real men's football club:


----------



## Toro (Dec 22, 2008)

Robbie Keane's goal against Arsenal.

This Is Anfield: Liverpool FC Fan Site - Archives » Video: Arsenal 1 Liverpool 1

Absolutely spectacular.


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 29, 2008)

Reds 3-0 win at Bolton.

No idea what language the commentary is in, but the 3rd goal (Keane again) speaks for itself.

Liverpool 3 - Bolton 0


----------



## tigerbob (Feb 1, 2009)

His armband proved he was a Red
Torres, Torres,
You'll never walk alone it said
Torres, Torres,
We bought the lad from sunny Spain
He gets the ball, he scores again
Fernando Torres
Liverpool's Number 9

Come on everyone - sing with the family!

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EKoPLt_coFI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EKoPLt_coFI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Skull Pilot (Feb 1, 2009)

akiboy said:


> hey! Are the soccer lovers still out here?
> 
> I can start a thread on the latest developments in the Champions League , La Liga and Epl!!
> 
> ...



you know why Americans don't like soccer?

Because

*GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

*

is so fucking annoying.


----------



## tigerbob (Feb 1, 2009)

Skull Pilot said:


> akiboy said:
> 
> 
> > hey! Are the soccer lovers still out here?
> ...



Try watching with English commentary.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Feb 2, 2009)

tigerbob said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > akiboy said:
> ...



no thanks

i don't watch football baseball, basketball or hockey on the boob tube because it's a waste of time so why the hell would i watch soccer?


----------



## tigerbob (Feb 2, 2009)

Skull Pilot said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Ah, my bad.  I thought you said you didn't watch it because GOOOAAALLL was so fucking annoying.  If you don't watch any sports on TV then clearly English commentary would not help.  I must have misread your previous post - evidently you were referring to all Americans except you.


----------



## Toro (Feb 7, 2009)

Torres did it again today.  Rafa almost blew it though.

Chelsea may not even qualify for the CL next year at this rate.


----------



## tigerbob (Feb 8, 2009)

Toro said:


> Torres did it again today.  Rafa almost blew it though.
> 
> Chelsea may not even qualify for the CL next year at this rate.



Yup - set up Dk's equalizer and scored the winner in the final seconds (again).  El Nino just rocks.

Currently watching the Mancs at West Ham on FSC.  Fingers crossed for a draw or Hammers win!

Phew - Man U just scored but ruled offside.


----------

